
John Ousterhout: A Radical Proposal: Replace Hard Disks with DRAM - networked
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/a-radical-proposal-replace-hard-disks-with-dram
======
spacemanmatt
Shades of FusionIO, perhaps?

